
Wikileaks conducting poll to determine how to show Assange proof of life - rando444
https://mobile.twitter.com/wikileaks/status/790406530738913285
======
rando444
It's somewhat interesting that 'PGP signed message' is notably and
inexplicably not one of the available options.

~~~
ivraatiems
Almost like this is yet another obvious attempt to stir publicity rather than
an actual issue.

------
FatUSDevMaster
Why can't he just walk to the window and wave?

